# Fav MMO?



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Whats your favorite MMO?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hard call between FFXI and Guild Wars...


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Gonna Have to say Guild Wars.

Really in-depth, for being a one time cost MMO.

BTW, Ebackhus-Shout out from Driar Blackhand (Currently at Beacons, Lv. 12)


----------



## Bullet_is_Swordstrike (Jun 28, 2006)

my input on MMO's is its a complete joke, despite i cant stay away from WOW and prolly gonna play Vanguard, i think its a waste of time and alot of grief to play these games, and I often find myself around alot of stupidity in them when it comes to P2P interaction.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Guild Wars (Read: My ONLY MMO)


----------



## Oedipa (Jul 9, 2006)

I currently lack the time for an mmorpg, so I'm not playing anything right now. I also find that I have really unconvential opinions when it comes to MMOs. So many of them to me seem to be slash, slash, kill, repeat. So, that being said...

I have a lot of love in my heart for A Tale in the Desert, a tiny little game that doesn't get a lot of press (or huge amounts of players, for that matter). But it's the single most original game out there, the player base it has is incredible, and I like to think of it as the thinking person's MMO (for people who like to think while they're playing, that is).

I did the beta for Face of Mankind, and although I haven't checked in since then, it seemed to have a lot of promise and a good amount of originality. 

I also had a brief but intense flirtation with EVE, but wound up getting bored with it eventually.


----------



## Annnoura (Jul 8, 2006)

I still play Ultima Online even though the graphics aren't great... okay, so maybe they aren't good either. But i love my character and have some long time friends there, so im happy with it  I want to join Guild Wars, but im not very sure yet. The only thing that i don't like about Ultima Online is that i am a social player, so if i have no one to play with and nothing to do, sometimes i just go to a dungeon and collect money-- Which gets rather boring, rather quickly. :/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Join a large guild and ypu'll get your social needs fulfilled.


----------



## Bullet_is_Swordstrike (Jun 28, 2006)

I dunno about that.

most people in a MMO is the ones i wouldnt wanna meet otherwise i prolly kill em.


----------



## supersheep (Jul 25, 2006)

EVE Online, becauseI love that whole Elite-style thing, with the spaceships and the trading and the piracy. OK, it'd be nice if it were a bit less like a MMORPG and more like X2, but we can't have everything (I'd say it means less overhead and thus less bandwidth).


----------



## imported_jag (Jul 26, 2006)

World of Warcraft. Been playing it for a while now, don't mind paying for the real servers. Only thing is, that there should be some player-GMs, not the ones paid to because they'll know what the players want.


----------



## red_devil52 (Jul 27, 2006)

I love Guild Wars to bits. I have about 3 level 20s on it


----------



## imported_kmk (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd have to go with Ultima Online. That game was awesome.


----------



## etali (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't believe what they're doing to Star Wars Galaxies these days - they're taking all the bad parts of World of Warcraft and adding them to 'improve' the game. It was close to being my favourite MMO - tied with Dark Ages of Camelot and Eve Online, but now they've ruined it. The expertise is just Talents, but since you can't learn other skills through choice its just a very limited way of letting everyone chose to be the same, and then they have put in a stupid 'PVP related XP decays over time after rank 7'.... grrr...


----------



## imported_Jamie (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is Ragnarok Online & Lineage 2 C5


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

rakion/rappelz


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I gave Rakion a spin, but it didn't quite fit my liking. It also ran awkward on my laptop...

I also have a trial account for WoW but fail to find what people see in it.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Anyone ever played Insterstellar War Fleet battles? I got addicted and had to quit:sigh:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

At the moment it's World of Warcraft (what did you expect?) and will probably stay that way once the Burning Crusade expansion comes out, at least for a while anyways.

I still have very fond memories of Ultima Online and Ultima Online: The Second Age (should be an indicator as to how long I've played MMOs for). Well all right not all of them are fond - giving away my Superior Crossbow of Vanquishing was painful. I also had good times with Anarchy Online, however I admit I'm rather biased for that game.

Anyone ever play Starpeace (aka: Legacy Online)? I was addicted to that game to no end, that is until Sega killed it.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

technically an mmo is also a online mp fps correct ? 
COUNTER-STRIKE and bf2  but mmorpg's i play guild wars and diablo2


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory (read my ONLY MMO)


----------



## mc900 (Jun 15, 2006)

played WoW for 2 years and finally gave it up after doing all there was to do in the game. it's funny because most of the people in my guild who i'd consider friends outside the game, all feel the same way I did in that the game wasn't even fun. We basically all got sucked into end-game raiding and it became job-like, playing only because we liked hangin' out with other people we had met on the game.

Scheduling your life around a game is not such a good thing unless you're making money. I recently sold my account, and when i figured out how much per hour I had made for my time, it came out to a little less than a quarter.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Online multiplayer FPSes such as Counter-Strike don't exactly count as a MMO. They are multiplayer, yes, however they do not classify as massive since they're limited (in comparison) to the number of players.

Diablo 2 is also not technically considered a MMO because, while it does have a large playerbase and a level of persistence, it is highly instanced in the maximum number of players that unfortunately do not exist in a persistent active world.

Then you ask... what about Guild Wars?

I'm trying not to mince words too much on this, as some may call on the wording especially with companies these days blurring the definition with their games, however the general model of a MMO is that not only is the world and its characters persistent and active, but the game involves a large number of players simultaneously playing with each other in that world.

I can tell you though that CS is definitely not a MMO. :grin:


----------



## iceyice (Nov 11, 2006)

WoW just because I'm hooked and Eve Online which i would play more if i had a credit card.


----------



## WhiskeyP (Oct 25, 2006)

UO pre-ren.

'nuff said.


----------



## tomcatlx (Jul 22, 2006)

It really comes down to what you have started playing, how well developed your character is, and your proficiency with the game.

I enjoyed runescape but it was getting tiresome.

I loved SpaceCowboyOnline but I didn't want to grind anymore.

Rappelz was also a grinding game.

Rakion is probably the only game I play now. I am one of the more recognized USA Blacksmiths skillwise in the game and the fact that it is action instead of repetitive monster killing is appealing.

Counterstrike was fun when I briefly had it but oh well, Rakion is the closest I can get to CS.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

DIABLO2 !!!!! omg im back in hack and slash mode its just so addicting


----------



## Sallana (Dec 7, 2006)

WoW is a good one, but I also like FFX, Everquest, Guild Wars, and Lineage.


And yes, D2 is quite pwn


----------



## Peter2170 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dark Age of Camelot in its prime was by far the best MMO ever in my opinion. Its dieing now sadly.


----------



## Feldan (Jan 10, 2007)

I only play 1 game...Lineage 2. Last 2 years only have played that


----------



## jnoosh (Jan 14, 2007)

Check out

www.warrock.net

Most amazing FREE ONLINE GAME EVER!

&& stuning graphics for a fre online game!

try it,


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

My Favourite MMO is actually an MMORPG and is the only MMORPG I've really gotten into, it's called Runescape and im sure some people here play it as it is quite a big game


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

my Favourite MMO would have to be Lineage II C5, I have a level 78 on Teon server.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm playing WoW now. Level 30 priest on Blackhand.


----------



## Cathy3072 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guild Wars...i play over on the American server though :smile:

I also play Runescape alot too on members side, it's a pretty cool game even though most of you would probably say otherwise


----------



## demeter_aurion (Jul 24, 2007)

I love Guild Wars even though I've only been playing a couple weeks. I dont' really like the 20lvl cap but I can see why it is there. Its really fun but you have to adjust and learn. Its the only MMO i've played besides RYL. And it is dumb to keep paying for a game you have already paid for. I hate Runescape.


----------



## SirReidrick (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't played it for awhile, but with my recent return, I've found that I have an FFXI addiction. I haven't tried any of the other MMOs out there because it's hard enough to sustain a decent life with just one of these addictions. With college starting soon, another MMO would be the death of my education.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I was pretty into FFXI during the beta due to the large group of friends I had. Afterwards we drifted apart and the game became a chore since you can't EXP by yourself after lvl 10 or so. I still have an active account that I never play... My room mate will sometimes log on with it to support his own characters on his account. I've pretty much stopped playing Guild Wars once I reached lvl 20 and bought Nightfall.

Runescape is just terrible. (Remember, that's just my opinion)

Rakion just doesn't seem to have a point.

Knight Online needs to be more polished.

Silk Road needs to be completely recoded and optimized.


----------



## Traska (Jul 29, 2007)

Have to give it to City of Heroes.

There's nothing cooler than flying/leaping/running around a city in a spandex costume.


----------



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

DotA (Defense of the Ancients - Custom map for Warcraft3). I am amazed nobody has mentioned it yet. Of is it becuase it doesnt qualify as a MMO?


----------



## deus 0.96 (Jul 11, 2007)

DotA doesnt qualify as an mmo heh =P, li love it but an mmo has to have a persistant world for starters and i dont see how thats possible with warcraft 3 in general not to mention with a map thats over once someone destroys your base, my favorite mmo would be guild wars, been playin it for more then 2 years now, tried wow, good game but i still like the whole storyline thing that gw has, pre-ordered gw:en and am gettin it in retail as soon as it arrives .


----------



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

I was planning to try gw but then I saw the list of expansions for it and decided not to get into it.


----------



## cocacolawiz (Oct 15, 2007)

Maplestory!! Because it's free! lol


----------



## Frege (Nov 1, 2007)

Dark Age of Camelot, no doubt, hands down, period...

Even though I don't play it anymore it's the only MMO that has held me for more than 6 months. Played for 4 years (except for the summer months). Sure, WoW has better game-play while reaching for that last level-up but once you've gotten there it's a heap of crap. DAoC was pretty much the other way around. You rushed through the levels as fast as you could so you could get to the end-game.
As more and more regular people stopped playing though, the elitists took over and by the time I quit RvR was all about 8-man tailorgroups who steamrolled everything.


----------



## aspinn (Nov 21, 2007)

*SWG*... i lived through the NGE and i will continue to survive =D made it so far have i? although i did take a good year break 6 months after it but you always get dragged back to these games..... so 

*Starwars Galaxies is my favorite, EQ2 is a close second*


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i guess my fav online game would have to be freelancer.awesome space game.:grin:


----------



## Frege (Nov 1, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i guess my fav online game would have to be freelancer.awesome space game.:grin:


I liked Freelancer too. I played through the single player two times in a row and loved it equally both times... but... alas... it's not an MMO. Unless there actually are servers with persistent worlds and enables thousands of people playing at the same time in the same world. The only MP I've tried in Freelancer has been limited to far less than that.


----------



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

EVE-Online has me hooked, lined and sinkered ray:

gave up on SWG, they ruined it by misjudging what players wanted (quite sexist dev's i might add)

Can't wait for Age of Conan


----------



## Uhrmacher (Dec 4, 2007)

For mines, I must say World of Warcarft. I've tried many many many different MMOs, and nothing really comes close to what I love about WoW (the PvE).

Although, to be honest, WoW is kind of becoming a PvP-based game. :sigh::upset:


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

The only one I ever actually got sucked into was Silkroad. But I pretty much got stuck at level 42. Same as MU Online. Got stuck at level 33. Don't have enough time to delicate to games that take 20 something hours to level up! lol


----------



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

good old diablo 2 ftw


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

eve online, just cos i have 50 mill sp and dread 5 otherwise I'd play something else 


YARR


----------



## Isho (Jan 5, 2008)

MMORPG - I actually played Tibia for 3 1/2 years, I recently quit because it's too expensive for me.
If anybody on here plays it then i'm selling an account with a 60 EK and a 51 ED on it for $40.
:laugh:


----------



## eliXor (Jan 30, 2008)

i started playing MMOs with SWG, it was great and i had alot of fun with the people i met online and then they came out with the revamp and killed what i thought was one of the best MMOs.

I now play The Matrix Online, it has great potential but is filled with bugs and a lack of dev power. Yet i can't get away from the PVP battles, storyline and dev character interaction in the storyline but mostly for the PVP. I like FPS but it gets old playing the same maps.


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

Has To Be WoW, used to be totally addicted to runescape lol. was gettin the EQ 2 trial but it was taking like 8 hours to update so stopped tht.

Can't wait for Stargate Worlds that looks amazing and i'm just also in love with stargate so thats the main reason but still amazing!!!!ray:


----------



## Crystatic (Dec 29, 2007)

Maplestory all the way.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Everquest. The Alpha and the Omega of MMORPG's. Oldest, biggest, best. Showing it's age and has become a haven for the "Bleeding Edge". Those who have spent the better part of their real lives in an avatar. 

But still good, still huge, still fun. 

If/when it dies, I dunno. Mebbe Vanguard will have grown up into something other than paid-for Beta. Have heard rumors of a WH40K MMO and Shadowrun MMO.....might be worth a look.


Eric


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Everquest oldest? Nope! Me and my brother still talk about the good old days of Ultima Online. There was just nothing like it at the time. We play WoW now though, :4-dontkno

Subspace, another MMO that as been around a LONG time and is quite fun.

The good old days! :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

By oldest, I meant still in existance. 3/16/08 9 years old and still truckin. To say EQ is the oldest was, I guess, misleading. Were a number of others that predate it for sure. But EQ was the first to really "make it". And she still is.

I like a lot about WoW, except the absolute lack of depth. Lots of pretty colors, almost no time sink. Can play very casually and still get somewhere.

But, again, no depth. The world is tiny compared to EQ. Too many 14 year olds.....:grin:


----------



## rich.bronson (Mar 25, 2008)

cocacolawiz said:


> Maplestory!! Because it's free! lol


My feelings exactly! And it is fun too.


----------



## Shay12 (Apr 4, 2008)

World of Warcraft! Kyro, Argent Dawn, EU. Blood Elf Warlock.


----------



## uglybetty08 (Mar 14, 2008)

Umm I'd have to say Maple Story...and no, not because "its free". Trust me, Nexon makes a pretty penny off of us.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i no longer have a favorite mmo i just quit eve online and am fixing to quit world of warcraft


i need something new to play would love some suggestions i like MMO's would love a space combat stick controlled MMO but i dont see that happening and for single player i like RPG's sick to death of FPS and RTS

bring out stuff like free space 2 or tie fighter or xwing! god i loved those games


----------



## Shay12 (Apr 4, 2008)

mephistophilus said:


> i no longer have a favorite mmo i just quit eve online and am fixing to quit world of warcraft
> 
> 
> i need something new to play would love some suggestions i like MMO's would love a space combat stick controlled MMO but i dont see that happening and for single player i like RPG's sick to death of FPS and RTS
> ...


Age of Conan looks like a nice game, though it's still in the beta stages yet. If you don't want to wait for that, play Warhammer, that looks like a cool game too. :wink:


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Guild Wars all the way!
3 things i like about it:
1. don't need to grind
2. entirely skill based because the level cap is 20 grinding doesn't get you anywhere so you actually have to be good at the game.
3. (the obvious one) no monthly fee

Someone earlier in the thread said they were going to try GW but the number of, well for lack of a better word i'll call them expansions, scared them off. DON'T let that scare you off. You really only need one of the "expansions" to play as long as you don't want to be a super competitive pvp player. The only one that's a real expansion and not a stand alone addition is Eye of the North. Of the other three if i were to choose one to get it would definitely be Nightfall.


----------



## mewgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Eq


3, 4, 5


----------



## randomuser83 (Jun 19, 2008)

WoW and Perfect World. One pay to play and one free to play. Both are really fun MMO's and there is always something you can do in them.


----------



## NerdyGirl20 (Aug 14, 2008)

Guild Wars all the way


been playing for years and I have a great guild/alliance. I love them to bits...

we get together for yearly picnics


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

Only one ive played is Guild Wars and all my friends stopped playing it so I quit playing to.. and I hate how fast people can go through the mish's and etc in that game... something about knowing that thousands of people have already done everything i'm trying to do, with 2-3 characters at that, just makes it less appealing :/


I got to like Ursan level 7 and my friend was Ursan lvl 5.. then in 1 weekend he got to lvl 10


And actually im looking to sell my current account/profile whatever you cant to call it.. i'm gonna wait it out until GW2 comes out or something :/


But don't get me wrong, GW is great aside from what i said xD


----------



## Roy6978 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was a massive fan of diablo2:Lod ...until i my account was closed for farming hell to much. the game is so old yet still so addictive.


----------



## thebecca (Sep 6, 2008)

Conquer Online 2.0 All the way...:grin: Very addicting! I am NyteFire! ray:


----------



## Splitty (Sep 6, 2008)

World of Warcraft is probably the best game because it has the most people, Blizzard did a good job making the game, but I think soon there will be better games.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Wrath of the Lich King.

*drools*

I still haven't picked up GW again. I mean, what's up with just lvl 20? What if you wanted to, I dunno, NOT do PvP all day? I love the way PvP was done in World of Warcraft but in GW it just bored me to tears.


----------



## Automatic_Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

I love World of Warcraft and Guild Wars :3

WoW has a hell of a lot more content, but that's what you're paying for. Guild Wars is much simpler, making it much better for a wind down.

I find WoW really gets to me some times, you really have to be all absorbed to get somewhere...which isn't always a good thing. I work hard all week, I want to come home and relax, not feel like I'm grinding away again. Still, I love the game and it has some awesome features 

Guild Wars is a lot easier, so it's much better to play casually. It's also free which is a bonus and OMG! The character are so cute :3 - Sadly, I'm rather in love with my Necromancer and his adorable green emo hair >.<

Scarily, here's the scenario:

WoW is the wife, Guild Wars is the mistress :smooch:


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

Favorite MMO... Hmm... Well WoW on a private server. Do not like all the players on at once. Slows down my PC. So i joined a private server, which is free and the people are on (very few) nearly always help me. I know a good number of really good players there which are on regularly. Also 2Moons. Good game too. Overlord, and that is about it.


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

World of Warcraft.
But starting to love Warhammer XD


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm, I'd have to go with RuneScape. I know what you're thinking.

Close second is Illarion. The gameplay is a little too complex for most people, but I like.


----------



## Rocketpass (Nov 10, 2008)

gonna have to ggo with guild wars


----------



## WoWManSam (Nov 10, 2008)

My Favourite as you could guess would be World of Warcraft =] Even thought it is probably because its the only MMORPG that i have really got into playing. I had a try at Guild Wars and i really didn't like the Solo play through most of the game, unless you were obv in a part; but then again i really don't want to try a new MMORPG because i like WoW so much. I think the only downfall to WoW would be the high monthly payment.

EU Realm: Doomhammer; Alliance; Aeurdalyn; Human Paladin


WoWManSam


----------



## Arretu (Oct 5, 2008)

EVE for me, used to play SWG but NGE broke it.


----------



## Dvay (Dec 13, 2008)

I must admit I am complete mainstream and have to wave flag of World of Warcraft. Last expansion set was dull and honestly boring, but original game and current "Wrath of of the Lich King" are just blast away. Good source for addiction. Good looking locations, layered game environment, where world goes around you and the epic looks, that's all I need ... for now. 

No, no, I do not work for blizzard even when I sounded as PR. But other MMO's I've tried seem to either copy WoW or not answer to as many demands I've by now.


----------



## Thursday! (Dec 16, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Wrath of the Lich King.
> 
> *drools*
> 
> I still haven't picked up GW again. I mean, what's up with just lvl 20? What if you wanted to, I dunno, NOT do PvP all day? I love the way PvP was done in World of Warcraft but in GW it just bored me to tears.


I'm going to have to say you hit the nail on the head! I've been playing W.o.W for 2 years on and off and it's hands down the best MMO available today. 

My opinion is completley un-biosed I started out on EQ my first MMO became siverly adicted. I even tryed wow back then and hated it. Well not hate but EQ was far more interesting. I loved how the game never required anything of you. you choose where to grind when to grind how to grind. No quests, no guidence. Best aspect in an MMO IMO. I didn't like the fact that there was no pvp. I didn't know until I gave wow another shot but there is no MMO without PVP. PVP makes the MMO hands down. What other point is there to play if you cant use your skills in a batlle between real THINKING people. I'm sorry but PVE gets boring eventually. And at the end of the day your only killing NPC's with the same response to your actions every single time you do them. 

With PVP you get the aspect where youo never know what you oppenents going to do so you already have to be mentaly prepared for anything. Think of all possiblities. And then when you perfect your technique against one specific class theres all the other ones which opens tons more doorways to strategys. Not to mention fighting multiple people at once. And if that's not enough we havn't even touched upon what you and someone else teamed up can do against multiple other players. Theres no limits to wow. it looks amazing on high graphics. The envirnment is sweet. two different factions alliance and horde good and evil. And the amor is very aquirable. The more people you kill the better armor you buy with the points you get from killing them aka honor. And the extreemly good gear you get from raids and wow has some wicked sweet raids all interactive and actually require an element of skill. Also the instances is the best invention ever! Mini raids thats awsome!


I'm a fanatic what can I say.  I play two accounts at the same time all the time. even more fun. Exteemly hard to do almost impossible. Not manyn people try it. 

if you havnt played wow you hanvt played an MMO!

i kno this is littered with typoes its late and im crashin! sorry!


----------



## deadplayer (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is World of Warcraft.


----------



## Dkoolist1 (Dec 9, 2008)

MapleStory
It's the only MMO i actually continued playing after the first few play sessions.


----------

